# Job opportunities for PMV300 holder in Brisbane



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just want to ask, what job opportunities does one have if they are on a Partner visa subclass 300 in Brisbane? I'm still waiting for my grant, but just want to have a heads up. any casual or part time jobs suited for a visa holder like mine?and what is the average salary maybe? thanks heaps!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Check out seek.com.au that will help you.

Just be prepared that you may not get a job in your field straight away but if you are prepared to do any work you sbould find a job.


----------



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Mish.. ive checked out this site and its very helpful.. although it doesnt say if pmv subclass 300 visa holders like me have a chance..thanks heaps!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The only thing the jobs will specify is that if they are after australian citizens or permanent residents only. Apart from that they can't say that they won't employ people on specific visas as they can done for discrimination. Some employers may not employee people on specific visas but they jusy not put it in the job ad.

I am just about to start this process with my fiance in a few weeks.


----------



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

I see.another question, pmv visa lasts for 9months regardless of you get married on your 3rd month..is it correct?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes correct but if you get married in your 3rd month you could apply for your 820 in the 4th month. IMO it is better to apply for the 820 sooner rather than later as it is a few months less till you get PR and also you can then register for Medicare.


----------



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

That's really good news for me  if i could my pr in lesser time than the usual then i can apply for a child visa sooner than we planned  thank u Mish


----------



## shinyshan (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm also interested to this topic!


----------



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

Shinyshan,who knows we might be looking for a job at the same time in brisbane soonish!


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi All
My wife who came here on a pmv 300 to Brisbane has had difficulty finding work and is coming to the realization that she will just have to accept/apply for whatever is on offer. The best leads have come from her networking with other Filipinos. The aged care industry seems to be a big employer


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Same with my fiance aussieboy. He is getting calls but when he mentions the visa that is the problem. He will start looking at anything like factory work. We are going to an information session in a couple of weeks on getting jobs for newly arrived people. Let me know if you want the details. It is on 12th March in the city at 530pm and you need to register because limited spaces available.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

My fiancée will have her teaching qualifications assessed finalised by 28 March and then will have increased chance of working


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It should also help when she gets her 820.

Is she going private or public teaching? I know ed qld were doing redundancies maybe 6 months ago so hopefully things are picking up for them again.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

She is having them assessed for 2 things. First to get a diploma for out of school hour care and the decision will be 28 Mar. she is also having them assessed to do teaching though this takes 3 months, have not considered where to teach as yet


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is good. You probably already know but just wanted to mention to make sure she has her Blue card.

We didn't bother getting my fiance's assessed as it is an accounting degree and he would require more study anyway to gain Australian tax law knowledge. We may look into it once he gets pr though. He has experience in 2 other fields anyway so that is good


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah Mish she has a blue card and starts on mon as a volunteer,


----------



## rlholmes88 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> That is good. You probably already know but just wanted to mention to make sure she has her Blue card.
> 
> We didn't bother getting my fiance's assessed as it is an accounting degree and he would require more study anyway to gain Australian tax law knowledge. We may look into it once he gets pr though. He has experience in 2 other fields anyway so that is good


Hi Mish,

Just wondered if your fiance has had much luck looking for accounting work in Brisbane? I'm in a similar situation myself on a 309 partner visa, part way through accountancy qualifications and finding it very difficult to get a job. Seen about 8 different recruitment agencies so far!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rlholmes88 said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Just wondered if your fiance has had much luck looking for accounting work in Brisbane? I'm in a similar situation myself on a 309 partner visa, part way through accountancy qualifications and finding it very difficult to get a job. Seen about 8 different recruitment agencies so far!


He hasn't looked for work in accounting as he would need to do more study for the degree to be recognised which he will do once he gets PR.

What kind of work are you looking for? Any experience in payroll or bookkeeping? There are quite a few of those jobs around in Brisbane. When you say part way through does that mean you will finish the degree through and Australian university.?


----------



## rlholmes88 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> He hasn't looked for work in accounting as he would need to do more study for the degree to be recognised which he will do once he gets PR.
> 
> What kind of work are you looking for? Any experience in payroll or bookkeeping? There are quite a few of those jobs around in Brisbane. When you say part way through does that mean you will finish the degree through and Australian university.?


Ahh I see. I worked specifically in audit but covering a lot of financial stuff whilst doing a diploma in accountancy (ACCA) - it's equivalent to about a third of the way through to becoming a chartered accountant. I hope to finish it whilst working, it's just too expensive otherwise unfortunately. Not many audit jobs around and the accountancy ones want more specific experience. Tricky situation!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rlholmes88 said:


> Ahh I see. I worked specifically in audit but covering a lot of financial stuff whilst doing a diploma in accountancy (ACCA) - it's equivalent to about a third of the way through to becoming a chartered accountant. I hope to finish it whilst working, it's just too expensive otherwise unfortunately. Not many audit jobs around and the accountancy ones want more specific experience. Tricky situation!


Just want to clarify that you have an Australian equivalent to a bachelor of accounting? What you mention sounds like you have your bachelor degree but doing your CA/CPA? Let me know if that is correct?

The accounting firms like PWC are where the auditing jobs are and I imagine that would either want an Australian degree or evidence showing it is equivalent to an Australian degree otherwise most likely they won't accept you.

ATO has lots of auditors but unfortunately as they are government will only accept oz citizens and they are also reducing staff the moment.

Try looking for bookkeeping or payroll jobs you might have some luck there. Also maybe sew if you can do some volunteer work or a short course to get something Australian on the resume.


----------



## rlholmes88 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just want to clarify that you have an Australian equivalent to a bachelor of accounting? What you mention sounds like you have your bachelor degree but doing your CA/CPA? Let me know if that is correct?
> 
> The accounting firms like PWC are where the auditing jobs are and I imagine that would either want an Australian degree or evidence showing it is equivalent to an Australian degree otherwise most likely they won't accept you.
> 
> ...


Yes that is correct, I'm degree qualified plus a third of the way through ACCA which is transferable with CPA. I've not really had a problem with recruitment agencies understanding/accepting this fact but yes I think big 4 will definitely want Australian qualifications and experience.

Hoping something temporary comes up around year end and after that it should give me the experience I need. Government will accept non-citizens if it is only a temporary position so I'll keep an eye out.

Thanks for the advice, I'll just keep on applying and I'll get there in the end.


----------

